# new Hoya



## Leo Schordje (Dec 5, 2009)

There are plants worth growing that are not orchids, but only a few. :evil:

This is a new species of Hoya from Kalimantan of Borneo. The cuttings were imported from the Liddel Nursery, Australia. Their accession number is IML-1168, which for those in Hoya circles is useful in tracking name changes. If you thought there was discord in the orchid taxonomy, the Hoya taxonomists are really bad about personal flame wars and bickering. Glad I have a life beyond Hoya. :wink: 

Anyway, I finally bloomed it. It took several years to start growing, but now at 4 years old the vine has started to bloom. I love the big viened leaves.The brighter you grow it the bolder the contrast becomes. 

Images are a little blurry - the basket was too big for my normal photo "studio" and I could not get the tripod near enough to the basket to do a proper job, so feeling like "Shakes the Clown", I snapped a few quick pics.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2009)

Love the foliage and the blooms look really cool too.


----------



## nikv (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it, Leo! Let us know when you'll be offering cuttings for sale.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2009)

Very interesting foliage!!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 5, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Glad I have a life beyond Hoya. :wink:



That is a relief!

Nice plant to be sure, regardless of the moniker that is eventually applied!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2009)

nikv said:


> I love it, Leo! Let us know when you'll be offering cuttings for sale.


Me too!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 7, 2009)

nikv said:


> I love it, Leo! Let us know when you'll be offering cuttings for sale.



I definitely will offer cuttings here first. It is not a real fast grower, the leaves take nearly half a year to mature, color up and harden up. They are very thick, heavy leaves. Most likely it will be about 2 years before I start selling cuttings. 

This sub-group of Hoya, sometimes called the H. findleysonia complex of species has some truly beautiful leaves, all a similar plan, light green with deep green veins and margin. They differ mainly in size of leaf and small differences in flowers & flowering habit. I have picked up 3 species from this group, so even if I don't have this one available, I believe within the year I should have available cuttings of the sister species H. calistophylla, the "Sabah Beauty Hoya". 

Though definitely I think this one is the best of the bunch. 

Thanks for looking and for the compliments.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I definitely will offer cuttings here first. It is not a real fast grower, the leaves take nearly half a year to mature, color up and harden up. They are very thick, heavy leaves. Most likely it will be about 2 years before I start selling cuttings.


Good. Maybe I'll have a greenhouse by then!


----------



## etex (Dec 11, 2009)

Great foliage and blooms! The leaves are stunning. Count me to buy a cutting!!


----------

